# Synfonya - Juice Reviews



## Silver (17/12/13)

Hi all

I ordered a couple of the *Synfonya* e-liquids from eCiggies to test them out. Apparently these are made in Italy. Their website appears professional and looks good. (www.synfonya.it) The liquids are quite low in nic at 9.5mg. PG/VG ratio not disclosed and couldn't find it on their site.

Here goes with the first review...

*Synfonya LIMONE** (9.5mg)*

As the name suggests, this is a lemon flavour. It tastes just like lemon and I found it to have a very pleasing flavour. It leaves a nice lemon aftertaste and is natural tasting, not artificial. It's pure lemon, no other flavours. Bad thing for me is that I found almost no throat hit, which is a pity, since I like the flavour. Vapour production was very high. The juice is very thick, so I suspect it's probably high in VG. This also explains the good vapour. Probably the low nic and the VG is what's removing the throat hit. Real pity, since the flavour is good. As a result, in its current form I won't be ordering again, but will keep the juice in case I get higher end gear or find a way to tweak it.

As an aside, I'm happy I got this juice so I could feel what "low" or "no" throat hit feels like. I've never felt that before. It gives me more appreciation for the possible "throat hit spectrum" 

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Std 1,8 ohm coil (measuring 2.1 ohms on the iTaste), Vision Spinner battery set to 4.0 volts (about 7.6 Watts using the iTaste reading)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/12/13)

I have tried their anice and nocciola - loved both  Here is what I thought of them:

*Anice:
*As the name suggest, this is aniseed flavour so it has a fantastic licorice flavour to it. Now if you dont like Licourice sweets then you wont like this flavour, it is pure licourice. One of the most dominant flavours i have tasted. I agree with Silver the vapor production is nice and high, I did however find it to have enough of a throat hit ( I am use to low mg nicotine levels though so maybe thats why)

*Nocciola:*

Again a fantastic flavour it has a very nutty taste which I love - tastes just like amaretto. Again a very strong flavour, nice vapor production and a good throat hit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/13)

My next Synfonya review is of their *BLUES* flavour. Synfonya has several tobacco flavours. I ordered two of them to try. It's part of my quest to find a great tobacco flavour. Here goes...

*Synfonya BLUES (9.5 mg)*

I don't like it. It tastes like dusty cardboard. Apologies if those are the best words I have to describe it, but that's what it tastes like to me. There is some tobacco in there, but it's quite light. The overall flavour is light, not heavy. It has a slight nutty taste too. It's quite dry. I find it a bit dull. Vapour production is good, but not as much as the LIMONE. Interestingly, there is more throat hit than the LIMONE. It's still low, but now its there. It has a slight peppery tingle. It's not an offensive taste and I've been vaping it for about two days - but the flavour doesn't do anything for me. After vaping for a while it leaves that dusty cardboard aftertaste. Interestingly, Synfonya describes this liquid on their website as a "Tobacco classic" and having a "slightly liqueur" aftertaste. I found the tobacco hardly there and did not even remotely taste any liqueur. Overall, it's bearable, but not enjoyable. I won't be re-ordering.

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Std 1,8 ohm coil (measuring 2.1 ohms on the iTaste), Vision Spinner battery set to 4.0 volts (about 7.6 Watts using the iTaste reading)

EDIT - as CraftyZA posted below, it reminded me to add in this bit about liqueur. I have added this bit into my paragraph above. Thanks Crafty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (17/12/13)

I've tried Synfonya as well, and only bought the blue box that was supposed to taste like liqueur. 
Gave a near full bottle away. Not for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I ordered a couple of the *Synfonya* e-liquids from eCiggies to test them out. Apparently these are made in Italy. Their website appears professional and looks good. (www.synfonya.it) The liquids are quite low in nic at 9.5mg. PG/VG ratio not disclosed and couldn't find it on their site.
> 
> ...


 
Great review, as always, Silver. You should be able to rescue this one by adding 100mg PG Nic. I just don't know how much to get to 18mg on the original juice. Have found a dilution calculator on the Internet, but not one that will tell me how to make it more concentrated. Maybe one of the scientific brain members can help out.


----------



## Silver (17/12/13)

Thanks Matthee. Appreciate the feedback.

That's what I thought a while back - ie to add some PG based nic. But my nic is VG based and doesn't look like there's anywhere locally to get PG-based nic.


----------



## Silver (17/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have tried their anice and nocciola - loved both  Here is what I thought of them:
> 
> *Anice:*
> As the name suggest, this is aniseed flavour so it has a fantastic licorice flavour to it. Now if you dont like Licourice sweets then you wont like this flavour, it is pure licourice. One of the most dominant flavours i have tasted. I agree with Silver the vapor production is nice and high, I did however find it to have enough of a throat hit ( I am use to low mg nicotine levels though so maybe thats why)
> ...


 
Thanks for the feedback Stroodlepuff, I actually wanted to get the Nocciola liquid, but in the end only settled for a few others. I don't really like liquorice, so didn't get the Anice. Did you re-order any of them?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/12/13)

I didnt no but thats mostly due to the fact that we have alot of flavours at our disposal I would re-order the nocciola though  Anice was great but got a bit much after a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Here is my next Synfonya review. It's the second of the two tobacco flavours I got. It is *JAZZ.* In their description they mention "dry", "fragrant" and "Cuban tobacco". 

*Synfonya JAZZ (9.5mg)*

I don't like it much but find it a bit better than their BLUES juice. As their description says, it is a dry vape. The initial flavour I get is of tobacco. It has more tobacco taste than BLUES. Not sure if it's Cuban tobacco since I don't know what Cuban should taste like. It does indeed have a feint pleasant fragrance to it, especially when exhaling through the nose. I can't easily describe the fragrance - perhaps like a combination of woody and fresh flowers. The flavour is of medium strength, not as light as BLUES. The aftertaste of this flavour stays for quite a while. It's not unpleasant, but I found that even after an hour of not vaping anything, it's still there and interferes a bit with the taste of other juices. It has a low throat hit, but more than the BLUES. Vapour production is quite high. Overall, I like it more than the BLUES tobacco juice. *It's bearable but I don't like it much. I won't be re-ordering. *

As an aside, what is interesting is that the LIMONE (Lemon) juice had virtually no throat hit and I could not see myself vaping it longer term - felt too weak throat hit and nicotine wise. However, the two tobacco flavours I've tried (BLUES and JAZZ) had a bit of throat hit and I didn't really notice them being too weak nicotine wise. Yet they're all 9.5 mg. 

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Std 1,8 ohm coil (measuring 2.1 ohms on the iTaste), Vision Spinner battery set to 3.9 volts (about 7.2 Watts using the iTaste reading)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/13)

My last of four Synfonya flavours is their *CAFFE* flavour. This is a coffee flavour. I like coffee generally and am also looking to find some coffee gems. Here goes...

*Synfonya CAFFE (9.5 mg)*

Well, I think I may have found a gem in the making. I like it a lot. It's a rich deep dark coffee. It's more pure coffee than coffee mixed with anything else. I find it to have a pleasant slight bitter taste to it. It's not sweet. This is a strong flavour. It's bold. Although I said it's pure coffee, it's not a simple single taste. It's more of a rich "blend type" flavour that I don't get bored of. I find it gave me the best throat hit of all the Synfonya flavours so far. Still not a heavy throat hit, but more than the others. Perhaps a throat stroking. Nicely catches the back of my throat on a double inhale. I even had a cough or two initially, which was unusually pleasant. This is a nice tasting flavour if you like coffee. It vapes quite a lot richer than it smells in the bottle. It leaves a strong but pleasant coffee aftertaste that lasts. I initially thought this would be a bit strong to vape continually, but I found myself reaching for it and wanting more. Have been vaping this for the last 2 days and have filled my tank a few times. Vapour production is high. *I like this one a lot and will definitely be re-ordering it. So far, it's my best coffee.*

Equipment used: Protank 2 Mini, Std 1,8 ohm coil (measuring 2.1 ohms on the iTaste), Vision Spinner battery set to 4.0 volts (about 7.6 Watts using the iTaste reading)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (19/12/13)

that coffee I would consider too...after reading your review at least! I was not keen to try the Synfonia at all, because of the low nic. And had for some reason no expectation that it would be a gr8 range. But I find myself tossing and turning to find sleep lately, i think I have to go lower nic in the afternoon/evenings.


----------



## Silver (19/12/13)

I think you should try them Tom. Its just to find a flavour you like. So far my best is the Caffe.

StroodlePuff mentioned she liked the Nocciola and I nearly did order it, but I thought let me just order a few to try.
I will definitely order one or two more flavours. 

Interesting thing about the Synfonya is that it does taste different to the other locally available juices i've tried. For example, i find similarities between a few of them, even different brands. But these are different - i like them for that. (flavour aside) 

Since I've been vaping them, I havent really noticed a big difference in the low nic. (on my standard PT2 equipment)
I also feel quite good that I can vape them a lot and I don't get any feelings of overdoing it.
Perhaps just that they have a bit of a lower throat hit.


----------



## Silver (25/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Great review, as always, Silver. You should be able to rescue this one by adding 100mg PG Nic. I just don't know how much to get to 18mg on the original juice. Have found a dilution calculator on the Internet, but not one that will tell me how to make it more concentrated. Maybe one of the scientific brain members can help out.



Hi Matthee

Just for a test, I tried adding a few drops of 36mg VG nic to the Synfonya CAFFE (Coffee) juice. I didn't like it. It dulls down the flavour quite a bit. The throat hit did increase slightly and gave a bit of a "burning" to it. 

I really need the plain PG nic.


----------



## Gizmo (25/12/13)

36mg is far too high for me. Did you get dizzy at all


----------



## Silver (25/12/13)

No, not at all. Its just that the original Synfonya juice is 9.5mg. So I added a few drops of 36mg VG nic. My estimate is that the final juice with these drops was about 16mg. (was about 75% the original juice and 25% the VG nic).

So, no dizziness at 16mg, but the flavour was dulled down.

I would like to try this again with PG nic but don't have PG nic.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Silver said:


> My last of four Synfonya flavours is their *CAFFE* flavour. This is a coffee flavour. I like coffee generally and am also looking to find some coffee gems. Here goes...
> 
> *Synfonya CAFFE (9.5 mg)*
> 
> ...



Just tasted the Synfonya Caffe based on @Silver's review... I have been searching for a coffee juice and have found Silver's reviews spot on... and once again he is right on the button. I tested in on mPT2 and eGo-C Twist set on 4.0 volts and I will be buying this again and will be on my top 10 list. I think this will go into my 2nd Nautilus when it's empty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Silver said:


> *Synfonya LIMONE** (9.5mg)*
> 
> As the name suggests, this is a lemon flavour. It tastes just like lemon and I found it to have a very pleasing flavour. It leaves a nice lemon aftertaste and is natural tasting, not artificial. It's pure lemon, no other flavours. Bad thing for me is that I found almost no throat hit, which is a pity, since I like the flavour. Vapour production was very high. The juice is very thick, so I suspect it's probably high in VG. This also explains the good vapour. Probably the low nic and the VG is what's removing the throat hit. Real pity, since the flavour is good. As a result, in its current form I won't be ordering again, but will keep the juice in case I get higher end gear or find a way to tweak it.
> 
> As an aside, I'm happy I got this juice so I could feel what "low" or "no" throat hit feels like. I've never felt that before. It gives me more appreciation for the possible "throat hit spectrum"



I have been waiting to taste a decent LEMON for a while now and after tasting the Synfonya Caffe a few minutes ago and loving it I was amped to try the Lemon flavour...

I didn't really understand the "throat hit" story but now based on @Silver's review above and then tasting the Lemon flavour I'm starting to understand it a bit better. I think it's the heavy throat hit that makes me cough sometimes so I prefer a lesser throat hit... I love this juice! I hoped it would taste like Lemon and it does the job perfectly! I will be buying this again too! So far 2 out of 2 for Synfonya Juice.

Tested on a mPT2 and eGo-C Twist set at 4.0 volts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (3/3/14)

+1 for the Synfonya caffe 

Just can't get enough .Vaped it all day , 2 mpt2 a day , usually once clearo would last 2 days


----------



## CraftyZA (4/3/14)

Seems like there is a lot of support for synfony.
I tried the blue one, but found it too smooth, and had 0 TH
Did not try any others after that.


----------



## shabbar (4/3/14)

I will be purchasing Synfonya again But only after ive tried the VM range

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

shabbar said:


> I will be purchasing Synfonya again But only after ive tried the VM range



There is little doubt (in my mind anyway) that the VM range is in a class of it's own. I just need @Oupa to make a coffee juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just tasted the Synfonya Caffe based on @Silver's review... I have been searching for a coffee juice and have found Silver's reviews spot on... and once again he is right on the button. I tested in on mPT2 and eGo-C Twist set on 4.0 volts and I will be buying this again and will be on my top 10 list. I think this will go into my 2nd Nautilus when it's empty!



Thanks for the kind comments @Rob Fisher. Its always great to hear other people benefiting from me writing down what I experienced. Makes me want to do more 

On the issue of Synfonya's Caffe, glad you like it. It is really nice. Still my favourite coffee so far, although I havent tried enough - only about 4 or 5. 

If it goes into your Nautilus, then we know it must be good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been waiting to taste a decent LEMON for a while now and after tasting the Synfonya Caffe a few minutes ago and loving it I was amped to try the Lemon flavour...
> 
> I didn't really understand the "throat hit" story but now based on @Silver's review above and then tasting the Lemon flavour I'm starting to understand it a bit better. I think it's the heavy throat hit that makes me cough sometimes so I prefer a lesser throat hit... I love this juice! I hoped it would taste like Lemon and it does the job perfectly! I will be buying this again too! So far 2 out of 2 for Synfonya Juice.
> 
> Tested on a mPT2 and eGo-C Twist set at 4.0 volts.



Thanks @Rob Fisher. Glad you liked the Limone and that the throat hit issue is making sense. I think the reason why the Synfonya juices generally have less throat hit is because of two factors: firstly, the nic level is quite a low 9.5 mg and second, its a very thick juice so i suspect very high in VG. So its great for vapour but not so good for throat hit. 

What i like about limone is that the flavour is spot on.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Silver said:


> If it goes into your Nautilus, then we know it must be good



It's still in the mPT2... taking a good taste right now... yes this is good stuff...


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher. Glad you liked the Limone and that the throat hit issue is making sense. I think the reason why the Synfonya juices generally have less throat hit is because of two factors: firstly, the nic level is quite a low 9.5 mg and second, its a very thick juice so i suspect very high in VG. So its great for vapour but not so good for throat hit.
> 
> What i like about limone is that the flavour is spot on.



Thanks for that... I'm learning more everyday... Yip the Limone is spot on taste wise... not sure I could vape it all day but it's a nice change during the day so it stays in a mPT2.


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

I still need to try add a bit of PG based nic into the Limone. It does have a lovely pure flavour to it. Just a pity about the throat hit. I need to also try it on the dripper setup, maybe it won't need anything then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

I finally got around to testing the 3rd Juice from my Vape Order of the other day and that's the *Nocciola *from *Synfonya! *It is definitely nutty as @Silver said and if I concentrate I can taste a faint amaretto... but it's far more of a peanut flavour on my palate. There is almost no throat hit and I like that because heavy throat hits tend to make me cough... the vapour production is huge for some reason!

I wish there was way more amaretto flavour in it but it is still a very nice flavour and I will end up using the whole bottle over time. I found myself sucking real hard (maybe trying to get more flavour) and I have to say the juice was burning off at a rapid rate... I've never seen a liquid go down so fast before?

I vaped it on a mPT2 and eGo-C Twist at 4 volts.

Somehow the juice lacks body or substance... I can't really put my finger on it... the bottle will go on the rack with the other eight million bottles but it won't be one of the giveaways and I will vape it again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

Great honest review @Rob Fisher

Thanks for crediting me there, but just to say, I haven't tried Nocciola.

I think the high vapour is because it likely has a very high amount of VG in it. The juice is very thick. I could not find out what PG/VG ratio the Synfonya juices are - it is not disclosed on their web site. Therefore I suspect the PG is ratio is low. As a result of the low nic (9.5mg), low PG ratio and you vaping it at low(ish) power, the throat hit is very low. This is what I found with the other Synfonya's I reviewed as well.

I also vaped Synfonya juices on the PT2Mini and around 4 volts (about 7 to 8 Watts of power) and observed the same as you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

Silver said:


> I also vaped Synfonya juices on the PT2Mini and around 4 volts (about 7 to 8 Watts of power) and observed the same as you.



Thanks @Silver I was starting to wonder if I was imagining things.


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Flavour: Menta
PV: Reo mini
Res.: 0.7 ohm
Cotton wick
New battery

I'm not really a fan of menthol as I get nauseous after vaping it for sometime. IMO, The Synfonya Menta is more of a sweet peppermint rather than menthol which can be quite refreshing for vaping a few ml's. It does become too much for me if vaped for longer periods. This juice will most probably become a mixer that I'll use to add to a stronger tobacco juice in order to add a slight sweet minty aftertaste. The juice produces a nice TH but does make serious lingering clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Flavour: Hard Rock
PV: Reo mini
Res.: 0.7 ohm
Cotton wick
New battery

This juice is what I would assume is an attempt at a tobacco blend and the first impression I got after smelling the juice is similar to the Liqua French pipe tobacco which is pungent stuff for sure. Getting over the smell, I would describe the flavour as a muted Liqua pipe tobacco but with a more robust albeit slightly sweetish tinge. Definitely vapable and after a while is not bad at all. I would rate this juice as something I would vape regulaily especially when I'm craving a stronger tobacco. TH and cloud production is fair but adequate. I forgot to mention all the synfonya's I have is in 9.5 nic.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Flavour: Menta - The Synfonya Menta is more of a sweet peppermint rather than menthol which can be quite refreshing for vaping a few ml's.



I have a bottle of that but haven't even tried it because of the 42 cases of VM Menthol Ice covering it... will dig it out this weekend and give it a whirl!


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Flavour: Tango
PV: Reo mini
Res.: 0.7 ohm
Cotton wick
New battery

Ok last one, shew quite a few ml's of Synfonya down the hatch today. Suspect a mild case of vapors tongue because I just cannot seem to dial this one in and a few glasses of Alto Rogue might be impairing my review. It's bizarre, but this juice doesn't taste like anything I can describe. Synfonya recon it's a tobacco blend, and yes it's there, but very sweet on the exhale. Out of the three synfonya's I've tried this is the one that could be an ADV. GOOD TH and cloud. Just can't figure the additional elements that make it such a nice juice. Definitely worth a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Flavour: Tango
> PV: Reo mini
> Res.: 0.7 ohm
> Cotton wick
> ...


You have good taste........in red wine


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> You have good taste........in red wine



Made progress from bottled tassies in the good old days....lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> few glasses of Alto Rogue might be impairing my review.



Personally I prefer a 84 Meerlust Cabernet...  but then again I also enjoy Chateau Libertas*!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Personally I prefer a 84 Meerlust Cabernet...  but then again I also enjoy Chateau Libertas*!*


84? You will be very lucky if that is still drinkable. Chateau Libertas is consistent and good.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> 84? You will be very lucky if that is still drinkable. Chateau Libertas is consistent and good.



Yip I finished my 84 some years back... and that's what I say about Chateau Libertas! My daughter makes fun of me when I buy it... but value for money and taste I think it rocks!


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I finished my 84 some years back... and that's what I say about Chateau Libertas! My daughter makes fun of me when I buy it... but value for money and taste I think it rocks!


Absolutely, when I know none of the stuff on a menu I know the Chateau Libertas will never disappoint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

@vaalboy, how does your wick setup on the REO Mini handle the thickness of the Synfonya juice?

That juice is very thick. I wouldnt be surprised if its 70% VG.

Incidentally, I heard from eCiggies they were discontinuing Synfonya.


----------



## Andre (22/3/14)

Silver said:


> @vaalboy, how does your wick setup on the REO Mini handle the thickness of the Synfonya juice?
> 
> That juice is very thick. I wouldnt be surprised if its 70% VG.
> 
> Incidentally, I heard from eCiggies they were discontinuing Synfonya.


The Reo modmaster only does 100 VG and designed the Reos to be able to hande 100VG. And it does, have tried it with Huntsman.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## vaalboy (22/3/14)

Silver said:


> @vaalboy, how does your wick setup on the REO Mini handle the thickness of the Synfonya juice?
> 
> That juice is very thick. I wouldnt be surprised if its 70% VG.
> 
> Incidentally, I heard from eCiggies they were discontinuing Synfonya.



To be honest haven't noticed any issue at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

